# مثلث سلامة الطيران ... الطائرة ـــ المهندس ـــ الطيار



## عماد المشهداني (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​​*مثلث سلامة الطيران ... الطائرة ـــ المهندس ـــ* *الطيار*​*1 . **المقدمة** :**
**ان سلامة الطيران هي* *امكانية تنفيذ الطيران بدون حوادث او كوارث**
**فالطيران عبارة عن حلقات* *متواصلة من العمل المنظم والفحوصات والاعما ل الفنية والصيانات المتعددة . ومسؤلية* *الملاكات بمختلف تشكيلاتها ومستوياتها مسؤلية عظيمة تفوق اي مسؤلية اخرى حيث ان* *الاخطاء والمخالفات والمغامرات والاهمال والتقصير تكون نتائجها وخسائرها فادحة في* *البشر والممتلكات* *
**والسلامة الجوية عبارة عن منظومة متكاملة تتالف من* *ثلاث عناصر اساسية مكملة لبعضها البعض ومترابطة بشكل وثيق تسمى منظومة** :**
**( **الطائرة ـــ المهندس ـــ الطيار ) ان حصل فيها كلا او جزءا أي* *خلل او نقص او سوء في البناء والاعداد والتدريب والتطبيق سيؤدي الى* *انهيار المنظومة باكملها حيث ان كل منها يكمل الاخر في نواحي الاعداد والتخطيط* *للتدريب الارضي والجوي للمهندسين والطيارين وتنفيذ خطط وبرامج صيانة الطائرات** .*
​*ساتناول في هذا الموضوع الجانب الفني من هذه المنظومة والذي يشمل الاتي** :*
​*ا . الطائرة** :**
**تمثل الحالة الفنية* *للطائرة احد العناصر الاساسية في السلامة الجوية والتي لا تتحقق الا من خلال** :**
**ـــ تطبيق جميع برامج الصيانة في الاوقات* *المحددة**
**ـــ عدم تجاوز محدوديات استخدام منظومات الطائرة على* *الارض وخلال الطيران لجميع انواع الطائرات من قبل الطواقم الجوية والارضية ( مهندسي* *الصيانة** )**
**ـــ تهيئة جميع مستلزمات صيانة الطائرة من معدات* *ومختبرات وعدد يديوية ووسائل التدريب الارضي ووسائل الايضاح الحية والميتة والمراجع* *العلمية ومعدات الخدمات الارضية* *
**ـــ اتباع وسائل الصيانة* *والتدريب العلمية الصحيحة وفق الوثائق المرافقة للطائرة* *
**ـــ ان تتميز الطائرة بكفاءة عمل عالية لجميع منظوماتها في جميع* *الضروف الجوية* *
**ـــ متابعة الاعمار وتوثيق الاعمال وادامة سجلات الطائرة* *في الاوقات المحددة دون تاخير* *
**ـــ تنفيذ الاعمال التي* *ترد في النشرات والتعديلات المصنعية في الاوقات المحددة دون تاخير* *
**ـــ استخدام الكمبيوتر في السيطرة على اعمال الصيانة المختلفة وبرمجة* *تنفيذها**
**ـــ توفير وسائل الاتصال اللازمة لتنفيذ اعمال الصيانة* *
**ـــ اعتماد وسائل السيطرة النوعية على جميع الاعمال المنفذة على* *الطائرات**
**ـــ مراعاة فنون القيادة الصحيحة للطائرات في الجو وعدم* *تعمد الخطا* *
**ـــ وضع حساب الاحوال الجوية والاسترشاد بتقارير الاحوال* *الجوية الصادرة من الارصاد الجوية**
**ـــ تامين الصلاحية* *الدائمة والعالية للطائرات وتوابعها وذلك بمراقبة كل طائرة على حدة وبصورة منظمة* *بنسبة صلاحية لاتقل عن ( 90** % ) **من العدد المتوفر من* *الطائرات*
​*ب . المهندسين والفنيين** :** 
**ـــ اعداد الكادر المتخصص* *من الطيارين والمهندسين والفنيين القادر على الاستخدام الصحيح لجميع منظومات* *الطائرة وبرامج صيانتها المختلفة* *
**ـــ الالتزام بوسائل* *السلامة وتحوطات الامان المحددة في كتب الصيانة لجميع التخصصات والمستنبطة من* *التجربة والخبرة والتكرار والحدوث في اماكن* *اخرى**
**ـــ استيعاب الملاكات الفنية والهندسية لمختلف تخصصاتها* *في مجال عملها على الطائرات كل حسب تخصصه وعدم تشتيت الجهد الهندسي المتخصص باعمال* *غير تخصصية**
**ـــ التقيد بالانظمة الاشرافية اثناء تنفيذ جميع الاعمال* *والكشوفات والفحوصات الفنية وبمختلف اشكالها* *
**ـــ توخي الحذر واليقظة* *ووضع كافة الاحتمالات واتخاذ القرارات الصائبة وفي الوقت المناسب* *
**ـــ التزام الهدوء وحسن التصرف بحسب ما يقتضيه* *الموقف**
**ـــ تحديد الواجبات والمسؤليات بشكل واضح خالي من اللبس* *لجميع العاملين في الحقل الجوي وعلى الجميع عدم تجاوز الصلاحيات المخولة لكل منهم* *
**ـــ وضع التعليمات او سن القوانين او وضع لوائح ونظم الاستخدام* *والصيانة استنادا الى مراجع الطائرة والخبرة والتجربة والامكانيات الذاتية والنظم* *التي سبقتنا اليه الكثير من الدول والشركات* *
**ـــ تحويل هذه الانظمة الى* *واقع ملموس وعدم الوقوف وتطويرها كلما امكن ذلك واعطاءها ابعاد جديدة مستفيدين من* *الدروس والعبر والاخطاء الذاتية ومن تجارب* *الاخرين**
**ـــ تكثيف القاعدة الاشرافية لمتابعة سير الاعمال من قبل* *المدراء ورؤساء الاقسام وبقية المختصين والتي تشمل الزيارات الميدانية وعقد* *المؤتمرات الفنية الدورية* *
**ـــ وضع التخصيصات المالية** ( **الادارية والفنية ) اللازمة لتحقيق اعلى سلامة جوية* *
**ـــ الاهتمام بالجانب التدريبي ومواكبة التطور الحاصل لتامين اعلى* *سلامة طيران**
**ـــ مراعاة نظافة اماكن العمل والالتزام بالنظام وعدم* *التسرع في الحالات الطارئة* *
**ـــ عدم التساهل وغض النظر* *عن الاخطاء الفنية مهما كانت بسيطة واصدار التوجيهات المناسبة بصدد كل* *منها**
**ـــ الاكثار من البوسترات التي تنبه عن مختلف جوانب* *السلامة ولجميع التخصصات ونشرها في اماكن العمل*
​*ان النظم والتعليمات والقوانين الواردة اعلاه وكذا المسؤليات والواجبات* *تعتبر ملزمة يجب التقيد بها من قبل جميع العاملين في حقل الطيران من طيارين* *ومهندسين وفنيين وخدمات ارضية*
​*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي**
**اخوكم* *
**عماد المشهداني*​


----------

